# JA's - The Prince's Own - Relaunch Part 1



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

OPENING POST

Four Months ago, King Rolin Vasa V announced that for the first time in over twenty years the Royal family of Car-Ni-Micar, would be accepting retainers into their household to help augment existing staff and replace the aging and vacancies due to death, imprisonment, or job abandonment. The air is filled with excitment and speculation abounds as to why this was happening. However as the population of the city stood at just over 2.5 millions souls and the kingdom itself controlled a good portion of the central plains of Rakanna people were eager to serve and become imbedded withing the Vasa Household that to date has lasted 2500 years and has a rich history of magic,might and sordid whispers.

The Vasa's stated they would be taking in a total of 150 new retainers and would divide them among the various members direct household. 5 were to server the King directly, and 10 to each of his five grandsons and great grandsons. The remainng would be divided among the household itself according to talent.

In heated family councils, you overheard your parents, and extended family discussing who they should put forward for this golden opportunity and how much they could afford to equip the candidates, pay the necessary application fee and bribes and insert someone into the royal household.

Three months after the annoucment, you and your family waited in angst and nervoness for the royal messenger to come and deliver the Kings selection.

At the stroke of noon, a royal messenger does arrive and a family council is held to open an read the missive.

"It is our royal will that you present yourself at the Royal Palace in 30 days to take up your warrant as a member of our Household"

Rolin Vasa
King of Car-Ni-Micar
Lord of the Northern Lake
Grand Duke of Silvefall

The inital elation of the family council soon turns to dismay and weeping as the requirements are read as to what is needed to be a member of the Royal House. A visit to the family vaults and after several trips to the moneylenders, the family comes up with the necessary coin and you are set on your way.

By tradition, candidates for the royal house assembly on the night before interviewing and induction in the great park.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

It is exactly 15 days to the hour when a new herald appears at your family manor to delivery a letter addressed to you and embossed with the royal crest. Senior members in your family are quite distressed that the herald inisists upon delivering it directly into your hands and will not simply surrender it to their care.

Summoning you, the Herald does indeed surrender the letter to you but only after having you sign several documents acknowgling receipt of said letter, unopened etc etc.

Breaking the seal and reading the letter find the following:

15 Day of April
Royal Court

Dear Sir,

You are herewith commanded to bring to the opening vesture one item that best describes you, your fitness for service and your home. Should said item require payment then please present the enclosed warrant to the merchant as the form of payment. 
The choice of the item, and the nature of this letter shall not be discussed by you on pain of death with anyone without royal consent. Should you have any questions then you may write them on the bottom of this letter and I will address them as best I may.

Your Obident Servant.
George Balon
Master of the HouseHold
Chief Steward


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

As before on the 10th day before the appointed assembly a messenger arrives only this time with three letters. Upon endorsement of the receipts you are dumbfounded as to what they say:

Letter 1

20th Day of April
Ministry of Justice

Dear Candidate,

Our most gracious soverign has herewith granted to you the following warrants. You may only use one and each must follow the provisions.

Respectfully,

Colin Shieldarm
Lord High Justice

First Warrant - A warrant for the immediate release of any imprisoned or wrongfully detained individual. 
Second Warrant - A warrant for the immediate arrest and incarartion for a period up to 15 years trial of any person or persons within a 200 mile radius of your home. Said warrant may only be countermanded by the Lord High Justice or His Majesty the King.

Letter 2

20th Day of April
Ministry of Finance

Dear Candidate,

As a Candiate member for his most Gracious Majesty Household you are herewith granted the monthly income of 50 gold pieces for the period of your Candaicay (one year). Further as a one time boon, his majesty has granted you an immediate stipend of 1000 gold pieces so that you may enjoy the intake. As per protocol during your candidate year you are obliged not to draw upon any additional funds that may be accessable to you. Said stipend must be accounted for to our office no later than the 5th day after the intake and all remaining funds returned to the royal treasury.

Respectfully,

William Kane
Minister of Finance

(enclosed is the actual cash sum or 1000 coins in a small purse)

Letter 3

20th Day of April
Royal Court

Dear Candidate,

By custom all aspiring applicants must present themself upon the green at the required time. His Majesty has commanded that your travel be either of the 5th Day Prior or on the Day itself. Should you choose to come early then the arranging your your lodging and sustance shall be at your own expense until the appointed day. Mode of travel shall be via the royal portal network. Please provide the enclosed warrant to the Portal Master and you shall be conveyed to a receiving station within the Royal Court.

Respectfully,

George Balon
Master of the Household


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

Much to the annoyance of your family another messenger arrives on the 7th day prior to the intake. Opening it you find the following :

Dear Candidate,

Your are herewith commanded to oversee the preparation and delivery of six of your regional dishes / beverages. Each dish / beverage must be in sufficent quantity to serve 1000 guests . Delivery will need to occur within 48 hours of receipt of this letter . Enclosed you will find two warrants to cover the purchase of said stores and one authorizing shipment via royal portal. 

Respectfully ,
Abigail Silverspoon
Mistress of the Kitchens


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2013)

oops


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2013)

oops


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2013)

For those arriving 5 days before the event
[sblock]Having decided to leave the family as quickly as possilbe, you utilize the royal portal and arrive in the City of Car-n-Micar. The destintantion portal is to your suprise one of the main ones of the royal palace complex. Well dressed people are moving to and from and a junior member of the household appraoches you and says "Welcome on behalf of his Majesty. The Green has been prepared for you should you wish to lodge there or you may secure lodgings anywhere in the city. Also should you wish you may pick up your uniform and see about a better figgint if you feel it necessary"[/sblock]

For those arriving the day of
[sblock]The hustle and bustle of last minute preparations distract you to a large extent but once actually at the portal you sense a great adventure is about to begin.  Much to the annoyance of several individuals your pass establishes you as a priority transport and you are quickly processed. Arriving at the capital you find yourself in one of the main portals within the royal compound. A well groomed junior member of the houshold directs you to the Green where you see large tents and other people assembled[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2013)

Arriving on "the green' you find that in addition to the numerous tents and paviallions devoted to entertainment and comfort you find that each Candidate has had a pavillion set up for their individual use. Outside of the pavillion is the menu selected by you displayed and ready for consumption by the attendees. In order to serve any guests two individuals from the royal kitchen stand ready to assist.

A large center stage has been set up upon which various minstrial, magic and plays are being preformed. Vendors abound as well as street kitchens to serve what you would estimate would be a crowd of some 15k who are already enjoying the day. People are dressed in both native cosutme and the height of fashion. a large Grey pavillion seems to the the center of activity as it is restricted to Candidates only and their guests...

And away we go....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2013)

response in solo thread


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2013)

When Narciso Trentson arrived at the royal portal station, five days before his service is to begin, he was directed to use a larger portal which would also accommodate his horse. Trained for war, the beast seemed to take the teleportation in stride. "Good boy, Dasher."

He thanks the servant and checks Dasher in at the royal stable, and picks up his uniform. He releases Sahdzi to fly about the Green, confident that his magical hawk would return to him shortly.

Since he has been given no instructions he concludes that he is free to relax during this festival. Naturally, the young man takes the opportunity to walk about, getting the lay of the land (no pun intended  ) by walking about and seeks for some appropriate companionship, with an attractive young woman being high on his list of what might be appropriate.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

Boundless young beauties abound in the great capital city for sure.  At this point the tents are just now going up and the area laid out for the upcoming intake. Many others have also arrived and and as their designated tent is put up they are allowed to take possession of it if they so choose. As the area is more work than party at this point many are going out and taking in the city.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

On the morning of the assembly day, a tall broad shouldered young man of perhaps 17 rippling with powerful muscles steps out of his tent on the green past the red and cream banners for his house and the black horse at full chase he has chosen as a personal symbol. He gives instructions to an equally young servant in fine livery before strolling the Green. He is dressed in the latest court fashions though he looks a bit uncomfortable in the complex finery. He wears a slim Rapier and a coiled whip. He seems to have to consciously remind himself to stand up straight and smile as he walks about. He samples just a taste of each of the dishes he had ordered to make sure they are as he planned then he wanders about sampling some of the other dishes. He eats and drinks in only nibbles and sips. The abundant food and drink of the past five days have left his new clothes snug as it is. Henry rubs his head in remembrance of dinner with cousin Sigvald. They must have drank enough to float a warhorse at dinner the other night. He nods to a couple of people he has met over the last five days, blushing shyly at some of the young women as he makes his way to the stages where the players can be found performing.  

[sblock=Housekeeping details]I have started with the day of assembly implying that I have been here five days previous. Hope that is what you had in mind. On the day should we be wearing our uniforms yet? If so I'll amend. Are weapons allowed on the Green?[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2013)

Yevas makes his way to the green and once there starts to circulate; checking to see if he knows any of the candidates. However, he can't help himself and, almost immediately starts to eavesdrop and gather the latest gossip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

Henry does indeed fill a little stuffed giving the indulgences of the last few days and shudders when he sees the asstmbled food for the intake feast .

Yveas begins to work the crowd and most of the chat is centeted on who is favored for the direct appointment to a rousl fsmily member


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

2 hours after the set upon time an older gentleman of perhaps sixty years ascends the stage. "Candidates assemble please"
and indicates the roped off area in front of the stage.

Gentlemen please make your entrance


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2013)

[arrival response in solo thread]

after getting his meal he arrives at the designated roped off aread as instructed


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2013)

Narc Trentson takes his leave of the young lady with whom he was flirting, and heads to the roped-off area. In his new uniform, with a hawk perched on his shoulder, and a dagger* at his side, the blond young man cuts a dashing (or so he thinks) if somewhat odd figure. He is not tall but is athletic enough, tan and fit from the training and riding he did at his lord father's estate; few would suspect that his calling is witchcraft.

[sblock=* ooc]Or so I assume. Scotley's question about weapons on the Green was not answered as far as I can see.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2013)

Sigvald had arrived early and had had a blast. He drank and ate his way through several taverns with his cousin Henry, he ate all kinds of interesting foods, only a few of which he spat out. he had camped out near Henry's tent, not nearly so showy, but functional. He had wandered this city of stone, where not just the castle, but every building, and even the streets themselves were hewn. He laughed as many passers by tried the traditional seal stew and gagged on it, he danced at the strange but lyrical music, sometimes not even drunk! But mostly he took in this amazing new city, the strange buildings, people and clothes! Barely a fur to be seen, and those that did wear them, they were so small as to not keep you warm at all. When he had come through the portal he had to have his uniform cut anew, but forgot about it almost as soon as it was done, so much was there to see.

So it was that on the day of the event, Sigvald had polished his armor and weapons, taken a bath even and got ready. He went up to the stage in full kit, armor, shield, sword and axe. He did leave the spears behind. He is dressed in his rough woolen tunic and pants under his gleaming armor. If he is bothered by the finery of the uniforms around him he gives no indication of caring as he looks around to see if he can spot his kinsman Henry.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2013)

Henry makes his way to the assembly point when called. He is respenlendent in the latest courtly fashions. He wears a chain shirt underneath and a rapier and whip on his hip and he is tall and well built, but certainly does not look a warrior in the pastel colors currently in vogue. He looks a little uncomfortable in the formal clothes, but can't seem to stop smiling in excitement. The last five days are still a bit of a blur. He sees his cousin already in place and approaches clapping the viking on the shoulder in greeting. "We survived the revelry, the rest should be easy right?"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Henry makes his way to the assembly point when called. He is respenlendent in the latest courtly fashions. He wears a chain shirt underneath and a rapier and whip on his hip and he is tall and well built, but certainly does not look a warrior in the pastel colors currently in vogue. He looks a little uncomfortable in the formal clothes, but can't seem to stop smiling in excitement. The last five days are still a bit of a blur. He sees his cousin already in place and approaches clapping the viking on the shoulder in greeting. "We survived the revelry, the rest should be easy right?"




"Sure Henry, if you survive wearing that outfit" jokes Sigvald clasping Henry on the shoulder in return greeting. "What kind of service do you think they will assign us to? They took our best young smith and skald. That is obvious. But where do we fit? Not the army since they would have put us there. You  may fit in a bit with your schooling and all, not to mention your frilly clothes. But still we are two great lumbering idiots from the North to these folks. I doubt they know we are from different areas. So what use can we be?" says Sigvald to Henry quietly.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 18, 2013)

In the days leading up to the event, Yevas had thought long and hard on whether or not to wear his armour and carry his rapiers. He eventually decided that it was supposed to be a party and that most of the guests would be courtiers, so left his arms and armour at home. This doesn't mean that he his unarmed as he still has his daggers.

A nondescript looking man in well made but not particularly new court clothes, without any obvious weapons, enters the roped area. Initially he looks to be a minor civil servant. It is only if you look closely into his steely brown eyes that you realise this is man you would not want to cross.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2013)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Sure Henry, if you survive wearing that outfit" jokes Sigvald clasping Henry on the shoulder in return greeting. "What kind of service do you think they will assign us to? They took our best young smith and skald. That is obvious. But where do we fit? Not the army since they would have put us there. You may fit in a bit with your schooling and all, not to mention your frilly clothes. But still we are two great lumbering idiots from the North to these folks. I doubt they know we are from different areas. So what use can we be?" says Sigvald to Henry quietly.




"I have wondered this often. I think it a good sign the letters we got about prisoners. Surely smiths and such did not get that. I wonder if we might not be tasked with hunting fugitives or rooting out criminal bands, foiling plots against the crown." Obviously, Henry has gotten a somewhat grandiose picture of his own abilities. "I've been doing a little reading on the law. The King holds the rights of justice and yet his lands are much too large to manage without help."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2013)

Master ecks wanders about, the returns to his tent to drop all weapons except his scimitar and . .. .. .. 'it'. he returns to the party and listens to various conversations. he most specifically seeks to meet George Balon, Master of the House Hold, Chief Steward.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

Waiting on the others feel free to banter


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2013)

Henry nods at Yevas and says to Sigvald, "I mean look at that guy with the hard eyes, the one in the out of date fashions. He looks like he'd have no compunction about sending a man to the gallows."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Henry nods at Yevas and says to Sigvald, "I mean look at that guy with the hard eyes, the one in the out of date fashions. He looks like he'd have no compunction about sending a man to the gallows."




Sigvald smiles, "more like the grave, see how he walks, he is alert, that man how to fight. So did you keep the warrant to arrest someone then?" .


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2013)

"I do still have it, but I think we were only to use one or the other, which I did."


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 19, 2013)

Artemis and his familiar Ginger wander around the green doing a little people watching and sizing up the other candidates. After a period of time, a man ascends the stage. Artemis, wearing his recently altered uniform, listened to his speech. The man indicates that all the candidates enter the roped off area. Artemis quickly heads in that direction and enters with Ginger closely behind. Once inside the roped off area, Ginger meows loudly. Artemis glares at the stubborn cat and hushes it up. It takes a moment for him to realize the cat was eying something nearby. Following the feline's gaze, he sees the hawk perched on another candidate's shoulder.

Artemis shakes his head NO and mentally communicates to the cat to behave. Ginger obeys and slides up to her master and rubs against his leg while purring.


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2013)

Narc notices the man with the cat, and gives a reassuring stroke to his hawk Sahdzi. The hawk squawks proudly, not intimidated by any land-bound beast. 

He approaches the man. "Hello. I'm Narciso Trentson. I don't suppose ... by any chance, is that cat a source of magic for you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2013)

*Deaglan Mac Branain (DEG-lin mac BRAH-nun) - Priest of Nethys*

A darkly handsome young man moves gracefully through the crowd on the green. Quiet confidence almost radiates from him as he mixes easily with the assembled guests. He's dressed all in grays and blacks, with the exception of a dark burgundy cape, and carries a staff either in the crook of an arm or in a hand as he moves about. His hair - pulled back into a long ponytail - is jet black, and his light emerald eyes stand out from the well-tanned skin of his face.

When the call comes to assemble he exits his current conversation - small talk about trade routes around the Eye of Abendigo - and makes he way to the gathering at the dais.

_______________






[sblock=Portrait]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2013)

Just because he is supposed to be at a party doesn't mean that Yevas has let down his guard. In fact he is currently spending his time scanning the crowd. Not because he expects to be attacked but because he is interesting in everything that is going on. Thus he notices the country bumpkins that are obviously discussing him, so decides to go over and say hello. "Greetings. My name is Yevas." he says


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 19, 2013)

Waiting on two more if not posted by friday i will advance the game .. As this is going to be a little slower pace i am going with a 4 day rule .. Any onjections


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2013)

The tall muscular man in the pastel court attire reddens slightly at Yevas' approach having been caught talking about the man. He recovers quickly and extends a big powerful hand. "Henry Northantis at your service. This is my cousin Sigvald Ottarrson." The big man's voice is surprisingly educated. "We were just swapping theories about how we might be asked to serve. Would you care to share your own?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Waiting on two more if not posted by Friday i will advance the game .. As this is going to be a little slower pace i am going with a 4 day rule .. Any objections




OOC: I am good with the 4 day rule. Unfortunately, real life does get the better of me on occasion and I may vanish for a couple days, but I can make 4 days in all but the worst situations. I should be able to post daily most of the time.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> Just because he is supposed to be at a party doesn't mean that Yevas has let down his guard. In fact he is currently spending his time scanning the crowd. Not because he expects to be attacked but because he is interesting in everything that is going on. Thus he notices the country bumpkins that are obviously discussing him, so decides to go over and say hello. "Greetings. My name is Yevas." he says




Edit: Scooped by Scottley!

Sigavld is not perturbed about having been discussing Yevas in contrast to Henry. He does however smile and extend his hand in greetings. "Well met Yevas"


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 19, 2013)

kinem said:


> Narc notices the man with the cat, and gives a reassuring stroke to his hawk Sahdzi. The hawk squawks proudly, not intimidated by any land-bound beast.
> 
> He approaches the man. "Hello. I'm Narciso Trentson. I don't suppose ... by any chance, is that cat a source of magic for you?"




Artemis greets the man, keeping an eye on the bird of prey perched upon his shoulder.

"A pleasure to meet you. My name is Artemis Nava. As for my companion here, she is not a source of magic. Frustration, embarrassment, comfort, and a great many other things to be sure. We do share a bond of sorts. I can sense what she is feeling and I am able to cast some spells upon her for protection. In return, she provides me with limited heightened senses when she is close by. No doubt as a result of felines being natural hunters."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2013)

Once he settles in with wandering the green he takes measure of those present. one with a silent but deadly intensity speaking with one who seems to be in the service of courtiers and another of obvious martial stance, even more so then himself. Two others speaking with each other, possibly with some sort of bonded creature with each.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 20, 2013)

"Henry, Sigvald. Pleased to meet you" Yevas says. "Well I can't see us been tapped for general household duties, so it will probably be some form of personal service. Probably one of the grandsons, given our ages. Of course, I may be assigned kitchen duties. Were you two ordered to cook a meal as well?" The later statements are said with a smile.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2013)

"Well, we were asked to provide one. I lack the skill to cook something worthy for a 1000 people, but I did find things that are representative of my lands and people. I guess we could find service there. I hoped that perhaps we'd be involved in something more ah adventurous. Such as something to do with the legal system. Chasing down lawbreakers administering the king's justice something like that. But I get the impression our first six months or so may be spend in learning the rules and mastering the basics of service. We may well be shoveling manure in the stables and peeling tubers in the kitchens. Maybe as a way to test our resolve. I think everything we do will be a test for a while."


----------



## kinem (Jun 21, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> Artemis greets the man, keeping an eye on the bird of prey perched upon his shoulder.
> 
> "A pleasure to meet you. My name is Artemis Nava. As for my companion here, she is not a source of magic. Frustration, embarrassment, comfort, and a great many other things to be sure. We do share a bond of sorts. I can sense what she is feeling and I am able to cast some spells upon her for protection. In return, she provides me with limited heightened senses when she is close by. No doubt as a result of felines being natural hunters."




"Well, good to meet a fellow magician" Narc remarks. "I have a similar bond with Sahdzi, but ... he is a link to a source of power. I wonder what use our particular talents will be put to."


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 21, 2013)

"An interesting question. If you were to ask my father, he would have said that until recently, I had no talents worthy of note. Prior to my acceptance in the retainer program, I was working as a messenger and delivery person for local merchants back home. It wasn't very exciting but the coin wasn't bad and it allowed me to travel to several area towns and villages. That's how I met my girlfriend."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2013)

After a few minutes of banter among the candidates a loud fanfare sounds followed by an impressive drum roll. The elder man on the stage begins to speak "Candidates, you have herewith been assembled by the direction of his most gracious majesty King Rolan Vasa. In exactly 24 hours at 1:00 PM tomorrow you will cease to be your own person and will enter into royal service. You may at anytime resign you post should you so choose by presenting yourself to my office each morning at 9:00 am and asking to be Dismissed on Request or DOR. Carefully consider this evening if you wish to join and above all enjoy the festival that has been prepared for you"

The old man slowly decends from the platform and their is an explosion of fireworks in the royal colors and artists begin to take the various stages, livered servants begin passing with trays of food taken from in front of the assembled tents and beverages both hot and cold.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 21, 2013)

A young man of average height approaches. Theric is dressed in mostly dark colors, brown, forest green, and dark blue. His hair is completely black but his skin is pale. He is observant to what is going on around him, curious and excited about what is to happen. After the speech he enters the appointed area with the others who are to serve as he will. Well, not exactly as he will. They are supposedly supposed to fill different roles depending on their placements. What their plans are for him, he does not know, but his magical abilities must surely play a part in those plans. 

He walks around in the crowd a bit and sees two people talking, each with an animal companion. One a cat, and the other a hawk. As he gets closer, he overhears their discussions about the nature of their animals. _"Ah, familiars. These must be other practitioners of the arcane arts."_ He then approaches them for conversation. 

"Hello, I couldn't help but overhear that you two are also magic users. I am Theric, and I have gained control of the arcane basics through study. I wonder if we may be serving together due to out abilities or if we will be spread out to maximize effectiveness."


OOC: So sorry about not checking in sooner. I thought there were no replies for a couple of days but it turns out I just forgot to subscribe to this thread.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 21, 2013)

Yevas says "See you around." to his two new acquaintances and goes to look round the fairground. He samples the food and drink from a number of the tents, having a private competition for the hottest dish. In the process he gets a nice buzz, without actually getting drunk. At the same time he keeps an eye out for a nubile young woman who he can take back to his tent.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2013)

"Indeed I'm sure we will Yevas." Henry bids good bye to his cousin to take care of a few matters, but hopes they can get together a bit later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2013)

KerlanRayne said:


> A young man of average height approaches. Theric is dressed in mostly dark colors, brown, forest green, and dark blue. His hair is completely black but his skin is pale. He is observant to what is going on around him, curious and excited about what is to happen. After the speech he enters the appointed area with the others who are to serve as he will. Well, not exactly as he will. They are supposedly supposed to fill different roles depending on their placements. What their plans are for him, he does not know, but his magical abilities must surely play a part in those plans.
> 
> He walks around in the crowd a bit and sees two people talking, each with an animal companion. One a cat, and the other a hawk. As he gets closer, he overhears their discussions about the nature of their animals. _"Ah, familiars. These must be other practitioners of the arcane arts."_ He then approaches them for conversation.
> 
> ...




_I wonder if he was in service to the military._Thinks Petra to himself. _Only one way to find out. 

_He moves to the trio, two of which have animal companions of some sort. Though he tries to intrude gracefully, it is apperent he is not trained in courtly procedures.

"If I may intrude, Petra Ecks [pronounced _'X'_] is my name. " It is easily discernible He was in military service of some sort. His uniform is as flashy and immaculate as any courtier would wear. Though highly decorative, it is every bit as serviceable and sturdy material as the toughest outlander's clothing. Have any of you ever served in the ranks of the military?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2013)

Overhearing Petra, Henry turns and approaches. He's big and muscular enough to be a soldier, but the frilly pastel outfit and slender rapier mark him as more of a dandy. "Sir James Northantis, my father, is a commander of His Majesties Horse Guards. While I have not yet served I was in training when this opportunity to serve the royal family more directly came up. I practically grew up on campaign with the Horse Guards when not at the academy. Henry Northantis at your service. What's your unit sir?" His voice is deep and powerful enough to be a drill Sergeant. Despite his size he is probably barely 17.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2013)

"I am Captain Petra Ecks of Baron Maxwell's Outriders. You might have heard of our involvment in the campain against the goblin tribes of the Oakwode Hills?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2013)

"Indeed I have. A most instructive use of combine arms and arcana."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 22, 2013)

"I have never served in the military before, but I have read books on the matter. There are a great many books about the strategy and tactics of battle. Some people try to apply those same basic strategies to everyday life, including business and love."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2013)

"Love and war? I hardly see those two as equal. Now if you wish to speak of the common factors between the arcane and martial philosophies, I might actually have two thoughts that I can rub together."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2013)

Sigvald is picking food off the various trays passing by, trying delicacies from all over. Seeing his cousin talking to a group of other young men seemingly there to serve, he grabs an entire tray from a passing waiter and heads over. Walking up he proffers what is left to Henry as he joins the growing circle of men. "Sigvald" he offers by way of greeting. "Don't let Henry fool you, he spent most of his time mucking stables" laughs Sigvald patting Henry on the shoulder. "Still I wouldn't want to face him on a horse. While I haven't been in a formal military unit, I have had experience in a uh.....militia? Privateer? Family arms trade? What would you call my family business Henry?" asks Sigavald.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2013)

"Mergers and acquisitions? Perhaps."] Henry smiles. "One of Theric's books might refer to your style of combatant as 'Marine Irregulars.'


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2013)

As Sigvdlid presents the tray to the small group he is jostled from behind and the food spills onto those closest to him. Everyone in the group roll vs reflex or be splattered


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2013)

1d20+4=11Petra tries to dodge the spilling tray, and it doesn't look good .. .. ..


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2013)

OOC: Reflex save vs. spilled food (1d20+3=21)

Henry moves with surprising grace for a man of his size and adroitly avoids the flying victuals. "Gods above that's a good example of the 'irregular' tactic I was speaking of before."  Despite the humor of his words Henry is not happy with the buffoon who embarrassed his cousin with this clumsiness in front of people he'd rather impress. Henry glares at the clumsy oaf and looks him over carefully. To those splattered he says, "if you'd care to return to my tent I'm sure my servant can clean that up for you." 

OOC: Perception (1d20+5=17)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2013)

"Not a problem." Petra waves his hand and his food encrusted uniform sheds off the despoiling stains. He moves to others and cleans them too. [prestidigitation] "See, no harm at all."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 23, 2013)

As Theric watches he knows what is about to happen but is too late to stop it. He smoothly slides behind Sigvald and avoids the mess altogether. During the rush of activity, he also checks out the perpetrator. 
Reflex Save (1d20+3=23)
Perception (1d20+5=16)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2013)

Even though he was caught in the mess, he will try to see who or why it happened.

perception +6
1d20+6=20
sense motive +3
1d20+3=7


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 23, 2013)

Artemis is not surprised when another candidate strolls over and introduces himself as Theric, a magic user.

"Greetings Theric. I'm Artemis Nava. I do have some innate magical ability, much to do dismay of my family. As for what our duties shall be, I have no idea. I have little to no talent in the kitchen or with arms. As long as they do not saddle me with taking care of babies, I will get by."

 A Moment later, a young man named Petra showed up. He was dressed in a military style uniform of some sort although Artemis was at a loss to identify the rank or unit.

"My father and brother serve in the army but I am not qualified to do so. My qualifications lie elsewhere. I am unfamiliar with your unit. Where are you from and what is the unit you serve in?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2013)

"Well met. I'm Narciso Trentson. My father told me that in the battles he'd seen, magic was used to help control the battlefield." 

He tries to dodge the food suddenly headed his way. Reflex = 12.

[sblock=JA]I suggest telling us the DC in such cases to speed play.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2013)

Sigvald tips the tray strangely as his elbow is hit, spilling food over a large area.

1d20+3=12


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> A Moment later, a young man named Petra showed up. He was dressed in a military style uniform of some sort although Artemis was at a loss to identify the rank or unit.
> 
> "My father and brother serve in the army but I am not qualified to do so. My qualifications lie elsewhere. I am unfamiliar with your unit. Where are you from and what is the unit you serve in?"






Scott DeWar said:


> "I am Captain Petra Ecks of Baron Maxwell's Outriders. You might have heard of our involvement in the campaign against the goblin tribes of the Oakwode Hills?"




**about this time the tray was tipped**


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


As far as I am aware, Yevas is elsewhere doing his  own thing.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 23, 2013)

As Artemis was busy talking and learning about the others, out of the corner of his eye, he catches a tray of food tilting in his direction.



> Reflex save = 1d20+4=18


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2013)

Deaglan moves through the throng toward the gathering at the stage, carefully making note of the other possible candidates as he approaches. There's a smaller gathering, a group w/in the group, standing together that looks like a good source of conversation. As he approaches, one of the waitstaff stumbles, sending his tray flying . . . Deaglan barely seems to move aside, but isn't touched by a drop of the splashing contents of the tray.

Reflex Save (1d20+6=26)
_______________
[sblock=Full Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 25, 2013)

Ghostcat --- yes your wandering around looking for nubile young girls.. Roll a charisma check

Others- the young man in question returns a flat effect when you attempt to perceive his motives etc   .. It is as if your looking at a blank piece of paper

Returing henryz glare with an intoxicated half smile he comments " all dressed in their sunday best" and turns to sig .. "Sorry i lost my footing" and begins to walk away


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2013)

"Something about that young sot seems a bit off. I suggest we keep an eye out for further trouble from him."


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 25, 2013)

Haden moves deftly through the crowd, making note of the many candidates that have gathered. He grabs a drink before making his way closure to the stage. 

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for my tardiness.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2013)

Scotley said:


> "Something about that young sot seems a bit off. I suggest we keep an eye out for further trouble from him."




"any idea who he is?"



Nidhogg said:


> Haden moves deftly through the crowd, making note of the many candidates that have gathered. He grabs a drink before making his way closure to the stage.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Apologies for my tardiness.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


39 lashes with a wet noodle at sunrise


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 26, 2013)

As the group begins to chat they are once again jostled by a party if young men with slight elbows and knees and the odd shove..

Yves meanwhile soon finds himself in the company of two young lasses


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2013)

*101 ways to make the DM laugh*

*while casting prestidigitation, Petra redirects the basic cantrip to color one of the cads' heads to be the color of troll green with purple pok-a-dots, then says, " isn't that a symptom of the cahnchatyn spotted fever?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


Reply posted in personal thread


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2013)

"I believe that the cure for cahnchatyn spotted fever is a poultice of manure, stinkweed and pig's blood isn't it? Hope he gets to a healer soon." At the jostling continues Henry laments, "I fear for the royal china. This lot of clumsy buffoons will soon reduce the King to eating from his shield for there won't be an unbroken plate or bowl to be had." Henry examines the louts for anything that might set them apart. Some pattern to their colors or signates that might mark them as from a particular house or school.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2013)

*snort*


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 27, 2013)

Artemis glares at the rude people who are pushing and shoving. He expected better manners from those who had been selected.

"Must you be so rude? Where are your manners? Were you raised by animals?"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 27, 2013)

Sigvald is used to busy drinking halls and isn't too bothered by the jostling, he isn't burdened by the niceties of civilization. Still, he has his limit and at some point he will jostle back. For now though he smiles at Henry and finishes the food left on the plate.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 29, 2013)

The party begins to wind up and the party finds themselves soon in the wee hours (2: am) after a spectatlour midnight fireworks show and having had way to much to drink and way to much to eat. Couples are nor forming slightly and disappearing into private tents. 

ACtions before morning ?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2013)

by my self, to my own tent.


----------



## kinem (Jun 29, 2013)

"Well spotted, Petra, and quite right, Henry" Narc remarks after the comment about the cure.

After he cleans himself up* Narc rejoins Vera, the young lady he was flirting with, and they spend much of the evening together; however, she does not sleep in his tent.

* ooc: I still never found out if the 12 I got on the Reflex save was good enough to dodge the food.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 29, 2013)

Theric returns to his tent after having mingled with many other people and keeping an eye out for the earlier trouble makers. At the end of the long night, he returns to his tent where a light shines for a bit and he then turns in for the night. 

OOC: More in personal thread.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 29, 2013)

Haden finishes the last bit of ale in his mug before standing and leaving for his tent. However as he made his way through what little crowd was still left in the dining area he was intercepted by a young woman with hair the color of flames.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2013)

"You all may join me at my tent for breakfast if you wish. But not too early'" he adds before finishing off a glass of champaign. Upon returning to his tent he drinks a good quantity of water and a bit of tea before retiring.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2013)

Deaglan eats and drinks sparingly, but always seems to have a glass and plate in hand as he makes his way 'round the party. As he hasn't been in the city for long, he 'works' his conversations to draw out information from them regarding quality accomodations, close to the party, and at a reasonable price.

Diplomacy (Gather Information) (1d20+13=25)
_______________


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 30, 2013)

Artemis slowly makes his way back to the tent as the party winds down. He politely declines offers of companionship from a few young ladies along the way. He was certain he could have accepted an offer without his girlfriend finding out. However, he was not that type of person and he had made a vow to be faithful and true.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 1, 2013)

Sigvald had certainly drank and ate a hearty amount, but not to excess. It wasn't good to over indulge in food and drink before a raid, and his duty and honor lay in serving well. So Sigvald made a joyous way back to his tent, singing ancient songs loudly, and meandering through the cool evening. He felt free as free as on the open sea. he knew tomorrow his oath and bondage, even one of honor, would begin. He went to his tent and slept deeply and peacefully.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry for the delay..someone went out of FMLA and it really screwed our office dynamic..the upside is lol now I handle all the goverment bidding  so i get a tougher but less time consuming work load 

Sigvald parties with the best of them and soon finds himself totaly intoxicated on the various sweet wines that seem to go to his head.
Artermeis wandeers the crowd and finds he is being heavily stalked by two young beauties.
Deglan has a great time but most of the gossip is worthless.young people with a feeling of self importance exgarrating their family connections and knowledge of the world
Henry begins to fall into a heavy sleep as do the others who returned to their tents.

The night winds on and all too soon a very loud drum roll anouces the start of the day. Leaving the confines of your tents you are all somewhat out of sorts that you have overslept and have yet to have your morning bath. The massive party from the night before has all been cleaned up and the field is pristine with chairs now arranged in front of the platform. On the back of each chair is the family sigil of a candidate. On the stage three tall chairs have been arranged in the very center and two large braziers are to each side. 

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2013)

Henry starts into action splashing some water on his face, getting into his candidate's uniform and downing some tea. He orders his servant to put out the plain banners marking him as a candidate and start packing up the things he will keep and preparing to sell the rest of the food and drink he has left from the week. Getting himself into the best order he can in the time he has he stumbles out to find the seat marked with his families sigil on the back of his chair.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2013)

Use to sudden rude awakenings of an attack, Magus Ecks jumps into his proper candidates uniform after a quick wash, and a light splash of cologne. A snap of his fingers and he is freshened from prestidigitation; his pennant too is made the blank slate of a candidate as he hurries to his assigned seat.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jul 6, 2013)

As the drum sounds Haden is startled, usually drums are the beginnings of a war march in his experience, but quickly takes in his surroundings. As he realizes where he is he springs into action and dresses for the formal environment of the days ceremonies.


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2013)

Narc Trentson stumbles out of bed, then reminds himself of the day's importance. He washes up, and puts on his uniform, then heads out. Finding his chair, he sits and waits.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 7, 2013)

Theric awakens to the sounds of drumming. Realizing the early start that will be required of them he gets out of bed and freshen up as best he can using magic. Having foreseen this possibility his uniform had been previously prepared. He therefore had little difficulty getting changed quickly. His very light partaking of alcohol the night before prevented any lingering effects this morning.

Once ready, he makes his way to his seat. He keeps an eye out for any of the others he met the night before, noting their locations.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2013)

Deaglan rises early, glad of his habit of partaking only sparingly. He performs his morning ablutions, and at the sound of the drums leaves his tent to see what the fuss is about. He makes note of the placement of the seats and makes his way to the one bearing his family sigil.
_______________


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2013)

Yevas is woken up by the sound of the drumming and realises that he is running late. Looking down at the two sleeping girls, he smiles as he remembers last night. As the girls have not been chosen, he lets them sleep. After all, them must be exhausted.

Yevas has brought some new clothes especially for the ceremony, so he quickly dresses and leaves his tent. He is later than he thought as people are already starting to take their seats. So he sets off to find his own.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2013)

Waiting on Feneris...regardless I will advance the game tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2013)

Within 30 minutes of the drum roll the entire field of candidates has assembled, some in house colors some in court clothing. Those that are in court clothing are directed to a series of tents to be issued their uniforms.  It takes another 30 minutes for everyone to become dressed in house colors and to your joy the day is quite comfortable despite an intense sun. As they are all assembled three gentlemen dressed in royal colors take a seat. One by one each candidate is called to take the oath of office as a candidate member of the house and affix his signature to the official patent of which you youself receive a copy. The oaths having been taken and witnessed each candidate is directed to another table where they are giving a rooming assignment and instructions on how to find the quarters as well as four hours to square away personal business before reporting. You are told that a welcoming feast will be held at exactly 8:00pm tonight in the Great Hall before the full court. As each of you check your room assignment you find yourself in Plantation House, level 5, Hall 1, Room 15. Candidates are then dismissed to see to the moving of their effects etc.

Roll preception at your first level stats.

1 - 15
[sblock]something about the young man in the center looks familiar[/sblock]

16 to 20
[sblock]the young man in the center is the first young man who bumped into Sigviald[/sblock]

21+
[sblock]the young man in the center from what you know seems to fit the description of Henry Vasa, great grandson and 4th in line to the throne[/sblock]

Once you arrive at your assigned quarters you find the quarters to consist of ten rooms 10 x 12 five with exterior windows and five facing the interior. There is a overlage bathroom at the end of the hall some 20/20 with 4 toilets and 4 showers and 2 baths. The doorway into the quarters opens directly onto a 30 x 30 common area. The hallway to the right contains the rooms while to the left are to smaller rooms both 15 x 15. One has a round table with 12 seats and the other is more of a private meeting room.

Stage your arrivials in your dorm room gentlmen


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2013)

+3 at level 1
1d20+3=16

"Huh, didn't expect that." Says Mages Ecks softly. When the time comes, he goes to his assigned room and grabs a top bunk.


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2013)

Narc is startled at the sight of the young man in the central chair, as if he might recognize him. (Perception=16)

Being one of the first to arrive at the dorm room, Narc stakes out a room near the entrance with an exterior window, putting his belongs there and finding a perch for Sahdzi. He washes up briefly, then awaits the others in the common area.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2013)

Henry is pleased he had inquired early and was already wearing a uniform. He has the chance to relax and nurse his hangover for a bit while other's scramble. The fellow in the center looks familiar and he can almost place him, but he's seen too many folk this week to place him. The ceremony is a bit of blur and it seems over all too soon. Henry returns to his tent and gathers the things he's had packed to take with him and has Daniel, his servant bring them. 

He strides into room 15 wide eyed with excitement. A strapping well-muscled lad he has yet to get comfortable with a recent growth spurt which has set him towering above most men. His mother’s people were large northmen and his has her blue eyes, fair skin and aristocratic features along with his father’s dark raven hair. He is a well featured lad and could even be called handsome if he could overcome his current awkwardness and stoop shoulder pose. He is making a good effort to stand tall as he enters a young servant in his wake. He caries a very nice military style campaign desk and a custom chair made to his imposing size. He quickly selects an unoccupied room near the middle of things. He has the servant set about unpacking some fine clothing, a chain shirt, a massive two-handed sword, books, and a couple of bottles of good brandy along with the usual collection of personal items. He hangs a banner on the wall with a black horse at full chase portrayed upon it. He quickly explores the chambers and greets those he has met during recent days warmly and with boyish excitement. Soon he pens a brief letter for his servant to mail before sending the fellow on his way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2013)

Deaglan accepts his new uniform, somewhat excited about the new world that's opening up before him. Once changed, he perches comfortably in his seat, attentive and quiet throughout the elaborate ceremony. He takes the Oaths without qualm or hesitation, and once the ceremony is done makes his way to the rooms. His possessions are few, his needs simple; he enters without fanfare in the wake of the _much_ larger and more boisterous warrior (OOC: Henry). When the dark-haired northman takes one of the interior rooms, Deaglan quickly moves into a windowed room directly across the common area from him. He deposits his elaborate quarterstaff and other belongings in the room and strides out into the common area to meet his new roommates.

While he's a couple inches shy of 5½ feet tall, his 120 pound frame shows a compact muscularity and he moves well. A more than handsome face with well tanned skin and emerald green eyes is framed by jet black hair, worn pulled back in a long ponytail. He approaches the dark-haired northman confidently and puts out a hand in greeting. *"Deaglan Mac Branain. I've seen you around the Green over the last couple of days, but haven't had a chance to make your acquaintance."* His cultured Taldane carries hints of both Varisia and Cheliax.
_______________


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2013)

The big man extends a powerful hand and shakes the smaller man's hand. "I have seen you as well, Deaglan, I am Henry Northantis, always a pleasure to meet the neighbors." His voice is deep, rich and surprisingly cultured. He is obviously well educated. "I've had a chance to meet some of the others who've pulled the same bivouac. Perhaps we can lure them into one of the common rooms to swap lies? We have a few hours to spare until the feast. Much as I'd like to have a look around the palace, I suspect our traipsing about like tourists will not be the best way to endear ourselves." He reaches back into his room and hands Deaglan a bottle of good brandy before taking up a fiddle case. "Given what I know about most of these fellows, a toast of welcome and a song should draw them to us." 

Henry calls out in a voice powerful and stage trained enough to reach all corners of the suite. "GENTS, COULD I ASK YOU THE FAVOR OF JOINING GOOD DEAGLAN AND MYSELF IN YON COMMON ROOM FOR A TOAST TO OUR NEWFOUND STATUS AS SUITE-MATES?"

He takes out an old fiddle and plays a simple rousing tune to lead you all to the room with the big round table.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2013)

Once the ceremony has finished Yevas returns to the tent to collect his overnight bag and say goodbye to his friends. By the time he gets there the girls have gone, so he picks up his bag then heads back home to collect his arms, armour and the rest of his equipment. After saying good bye to his mother (his father and brothers are at work) he heads back to the palace to find his room.

Once at room 15 he finds it already occupied. he throws his equipment into the interior room, furthest from the door and head back out to greet his new room mates; who he suspects will also be his colleagues. He nods to Henry, who he recognises and introduces himself to the others. "Greetings. My name is Yevas Rees." he says

Perception at Ceremony (1d20+6=8)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2013)

OOC: Sorry folks, unplanned surgery. Doing Ok now, but laid up for a few days which should help posting.

1d20+2=20

Sigvald enters henry's room "If we come will you quiet down" asks sigvald with a grin as he shakes his cousins hand.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2013)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Sorry folks, unplanned surgery. Doing Ok now, but laid up for a few days which should help posting.
> 
> 1d20+2=20
> 
> Sigvald enters henry's room "If we come will you quiet down" asks sigvald with a grin as he shakes his cousins hand.




"If we are all in one room then yes, I will modulate my speech for you cousin." He shakes the offered hand warmly.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2013)

Scotley said:


> "If we are all in one room then yes, I will modulate my speech for you cousin." He shakes the offered hand warmly.





"Yeah right, you bellow like a bull when you whisper" laughs back Sigvald.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 12, 2013)

Artemis

Perception = 1d20+1=17

Artemis recognizes the man in the center as the one that had bumped into one of the other candidates. It made a certain amount of sense that a member of the royal house would mingle to observe the manners and behavior of the chosen candidates. Artemis shrugged it off and filed it away mentally for possible future review.

After the ceremony, he headed for his assigned room and noticed a few others whom he had seen the previous evening. He selected an interior room since he didn't really need to have a window. Besides, Ginger might try to leap out at a passing bird. He quickly stowed his few personal items. One of the large boisterous men had invited everyone to meet in the common room as a way to get to know each other. Artemis decided it was a reasonable thing to do since they would all be rooming together. 

He stepped back into the common room and saw a few of the others were already there. 

"I'm Artemis Nava." he briefly introduced himself.
"I'm not very good with weapons as such, much to the dismay of my father. I'm not much of a scholar either. I do have a talent for magic." he explained as he looked at the others.



> Artemis is 5'9", 152 lbs, with brown hair and blue eyes. Around his neck he wears an unusual pendant. It is circular and an image of swirling clouds and lightning can be seen within.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 12, 2013)

Theric waits as the stragglers are funneled into the procedings and made sure to be wearing their uniforms. On his turn, he goes up and takes his oaths with dignity and the ceremony concludes uneventfully. He gets his room assignment and gathers up what things he doesn't currently have stored at his workshop. Arriving at the assigned location, he picks out the back exterior room. It should be a little quieter and have a great view. Hearing the others gather in the common room, Theric goes to join him. 

He walks into the room and sees some that he recognizes. Being about 5'10" he is about average height in the group. His skin is paler than most but not unaturally so. His hair is jet black and his eyes sparkle like green emeralds. He is relatively handsome but there are a few here much more so. 

"Hello! I have met some of you before, but for the others, I am Theric, it's nice to meet you." He speaks precisely. Definitely well educated. Probably a fan of big words. "My main skills are in the arcane arts but I am also proficient in other arts as well. My family consists mainly of craftsmen of all sorts."

Theric listens to the music of the fiddle and enjoys the song. As they sit there, an illusory depiction of two people, each a foot tall, appear at the center of the common room floating in the air and begin dancing to the music. They are directed by Theric's whims.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 12, 2013)

As people started to reveal their skills, Yevas realises that he has neglected his cover story. Not that he wants to deceive people who he will depend on, more that he doesn't want to reveal too much. Finally he says "I'm a so-so fighter but my main skills are in the ferreting out of information. This is also my passion as I have a curiosity bump the size of a dragon's egg."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2013)

Deaglan accepts the proffered bottle of brandy and move to the common room with Henry. Initially somber, a broad smile lights his face at the good natured ribbing of the two cousins. The little man responds to each new addition to the room with a firm handshake, and pours each a glass of the brandy so generously offered by his new friend Henry.
_______________


----------



## kinem (Jul 12, 2013)

The blond young man with the hawk at 5'6" is a little shorter than the warriors but looks a bit more muscular than a typical scholar.

"To those I've met before, good to see you. To those I have not, I am Narcius Trentson. Call me Narc. My talents are mostly in the magical field as well.

That's pretty cool, Theric."

"Thanks" he says as he accepts the brandy.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2013)

The big lad who call you together, Henry, says, "I come from a long line of warriors, though I'm still a novice myself. I've learned a bit of magic and have studied a lot at the bardic college." He raises the fiddle. "I can play a tune or act a role."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2013)

The improtu gathering continues and soon you find 6:00 pm ringing..announcing two hours to the assembly. Up and down the hall others are still moving in


----------



## Fenris (Jul 13, 2013)

Sigvald looks approvingly around the room. Calling for attention and raising his glass he addresses the room. "Now I am probably the least learned man here what with all of you who have studied magic. But as I look around, I see unpretentious men, men who I can fight and serve next to, men I will be proud to call friend. For the honor of serving!" says Sigvald raising his glass in a toast


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2013)

Henry raises his glass and drinks a bit of the brandy. "Here here, what you may or may not have in education cousin you certainly have a way with a toast." He claps Sigvald on the back and continues. Whether we are called to fight, prestidigitate or merely to scrub pots and muck stables, I am honored to be serving with such a fine bunch of fellows. To our royal hosts who have made this all possible."  He again raises a glass and drinks a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2013)

Petra looks about, having roomed in the common bunks, a welcome upgrade to the cold camps of hos previous travel with the army  units.

He hasn't much to say right now, as his taking of the Royal oath supersedes his army oath. "Petra Ecks " is all he says as an introduction as a reminder from the opening night. He toasts with only a sip f the brandy, but he is earnest in his greetings. The assembly bell is sounded and he takes his time to doouble check his appearence, removing stains or dust from his or others' uniforms with a quick cantrip. He now waits for he appropriate time to move to the assembly.


----------



## kinem (Jul 13, 2013)

Narc drinks to both toasts. "I am honored to serve with each of you."

Eager to find out what kind of assignments they will get, he prepares to head to the assembly. "Thanks, Petra. Though I have my own arcane talents, that is oddly not one of them."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2013)

*grin* "it can be quite helpful when needed."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2013)

Although listening intently, Yevas doesn't add anything to the conversation. When Sigvald proposes the toast, he rises his glass, takes a sipand says "For the honour of serving. Gentlemen, its a pleasure to serve with you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2013)

Deaglan raises his glass with the others. *"Honor to serve! I'm looking forward to getting to know each of you."* He smiles warmly but with reserve at the gathered cadets.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2013)

The gathering continues with individuals disappearing now and again to get cleaned up and their clothes spruced. A half bell rings at 7:30 and a voice booms in the hallways " Don't dawdle candidates you have a twenty minute walk ahead of you if your to be there on time! Bet you did not think of that now did you?


----------



## Nidhogg (Jul 15, 2013)

1d20+6=22

Haden easily recognizes the young man at the party as Henry Vasa. He simply smiles and finishes his glass of ale.

Haden enters the common room in which the others have gathered, their glasses already raised. He quickly finds a suitable beverage of his own and he to raises his glass and with in a hearty voice he announces along with the others. "A pleasure to serve."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2013)

"Well gentlemen we have a feast to attend." He stows his fiddle and gets rid of the empty brandy bottle and checks to make sure he looks like a proper candidate for service. "Let's set off."


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 16, 2013)

Artemis sips at the glass of brandy. It is stronger than his normal beverage but the taste is remarkably smooth. When the bell rings, he excuses himself.
 "I must excuse myself to finish preparing. I look forward to seeing you later. "

Artemis walks quickly to his room to ensure that Ginger has settled in. To his amusement, the cat was curled up on his bed sound asleep.
"That figures. Enjoy it while you can."

After tidying himself up a bit, then hurries off.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 16, 2013)

Theric nursed his single drink the entire time, thus not feeling any lingering effects of the alcohol. He steps into his room to make sure he is presentable, then heads to the assembly.


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2013)

When Narc leaves with the others, he considers leaving his hawk behind, but decides against it. He can always trust Sahdzi to find a perch somewhere and then return to him, should it prove inconvenient to take him to the feast itself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2013)

Deaglan pops back into his room to collect his quarterstaff and straighten his uniform, then heads out with the others.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2013)

Petra looks to the others and smiles.

"best we get moving then?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 18, 2013)

In the hour before the final bell, Yevas has a shower and brushes his new clothes. he debates with himself whether or nor to go armed and finally decides not. He doesn't want to make a wrong impression on the first day on the job. As the others are setting off, he changes his mind and pops back to his room to pick up his belt knife. This means he ends up having to run to catch up.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 18, 2013)

Sigvald tugs at the uniform a bit, it fit well, the tailors saw to that. It was more the restrictive style he wasn't used to. Still it wouldn't limit his movements. So with his sword belted on to his smart uniform, he set off to the hall.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2013)

Lesson 4: 'Never be without a weapon'

So ingrained were the lessons of battle Ecks straps his weapon on without thinking even.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2013)

After a myraid of passeages and courtyards you arrive at what can only be the great hall. A great set of double doors made of mithril gilded darkwood each 25 feet wide by 75 feet tall greet the party. Livired members of the household swing the doors open effortlessly and worldy though you consider yourself you cant help but gwak. You behold a room that your mind tells you, based upon history, is 1500 feet wide 4500 feet long and 150 feet high. Two sets of mithil and darkwood pillars proceed down its length at each 1000 foot interval some 30 feet in diameter. A highly polished floor of cream colored marble lays before you.

A chamberlain looks at the party then at clipboard and says table 10 row b snd the party start the long march down the hall. After what seems ages the party is lead to a series of darkwood tables directly in front on the raised dias. To each side if the tables reside the full court itself seated on heavily carved tables ...

Actions


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


are there any females standing and waiting to be seated?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking appraisingly around, Sigvald comments "Image the size of the trees they cut these pillars from.'


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2013)

"A most impressive display indeed. I cannot but stand in awe. I had read about this room, but the written word just doesn't do it justice." Realizing he is under the gaze of the royals, Henry does his best to walk with good posture and proper respect. He takes a seat where he can look toward the dais. He speaks softly to the others. "We seem to have garnered either really good or really bad seats."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2013)

"I am hoping for the good" Says Petra, his mouth slightly agape.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 20, 2013)

Artemis is impressed by the great doors, the massive pillars and the overall size of the room. He guessed that perhaps the people of an entire town could fit inside this room. He realized that the sheer scale of it all was designed to impress visitors. He had to admit, it worked.

"I cannot imagine where they got all the wood and mithral. The builders must have search the entire world." he remarked to the others as they strode down the great hall.

When they finally reached their table, he couldn't help but notice they were seated near the full court in front of a raised dias.

"Interesting seating location."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 20, 2013)

Theric examines the pieces, both wood and metal, admiring their craftsmanship with an eye for the art. 

"The trees were probably enhanced by druidic magic to gain that size before being harvested. It would have helped prevent deforestation from the sheer amount of wood required. The mithral, however, is more impressive."

"Our seats are either a place of honor, or a place to keep an eye on the troublemakers. I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't cause much trouble."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2013)

To hear about the great hall is one thing, to actually see it is something else. Yevas couldn't stop himself gaping all the way to his seat. Once at the table he glanced at the courtiers to see whether they were sitting or standing before taking a seat himself. "Well assuming the seating is based on jobs. It would seem that we either have a prestige assignment or our culinary expertise has been recognised and we are assigned to the kitchen." says Yevas with a chuckle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2013)

Deaglan can't stop his eyes from widening in surprise as he walks into the great hall with the others - it is great indeed. While he wants to be true to his native Varisia and the wonders to be found there, he's forced to admit that it's the most impressive gathering hall he's ever seen.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2013)

Scott deware- there a numerous ladies both standing and seating enjoying drinks and conversation as the court has not yet officially opened

The party guess true that indeed the tables were not assigned in random order. When all the candiadates are assembled there are only two vacant seats are at your table. It is apparant that a statment is being made as your seated  and surronded by tge entire court.. You have been dropped in their midst to sink  or swim.


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2013)

Narc is silent for a while as he observes all that's going on around him. Without really thinking it through, he still has Sahdzi on his shoulder.

"I take it as a good sign. I think we have a lot of potential here. We lack only experience."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2013)

Sigvald nods in agreement with his fellow recruits. "Yes, a place of honor indeed. These are impressive seats, and we must make sure our actions justify them"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> Artemis: When they finally reached their table, he couldn't help but notice they were seated near the full court in front of a raised dias. "Interesting seating location."




"To say the least. Any one else recognize the one in the middle?"



KerlanRayne said:


> Theric: "Our seats are either a place of honor, or a place to keep an eye on the troublemakers. I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't cause much trouble."



 "er, uh . . . . . no comment."



ghostcat said:


> Yevas : "Well assuming the seating is based on jobs. It would seem that we either have a prestige assignment or our culinary expertise has been recognized and we are assigned to the kitchen." says Yevas with a chuckle.



"Culinary expertise? from cold camp field maneuvers? *soft snort*"



J. Alexander said:


> Scott dewar- there a numerous ladies both standing and seating enjoying drinks and conversation as the court has not yet officially opened



 If the liveried persons are seating the ladies he will do nothing out of his way. if there are ladies near by he will seat them.




J. Alexander said:


> The party guess true that indeed the tables were not assigned in random order. When all the candidates are assembled there are only two vacant seats are at your table. It is apparent that a statement is being made as your seated  and surrounded by the entire court.. You have been dropped in their midst to sink  or swim.



 ooc: ulp!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2013)

There are several ladies standing among the tables encompassing the candidates block. The dias has yet to be populated and all are enjoying themeself. Drinks are being passed around by liveried servants and while there are a few lesser chamberlains minglling..no on is seating the ladies.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2013)

KerlanRayne said:


> "Our seats are either a place of honor, or a place to keep an eye on the troublemakers. I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't cause much trouble."




Henry's nervousness expresses itself by his thinking aloud to his companions. "I never set out to cause trouble, but it has a way of finding me. We are where we have been assigned. I can't help thinking our placement is a test of sorts. What do you make of the empty seats at our table? Our hall was not filled either, do you think we will be joined by others we've not met yet? Or is our gallantry being tested for I cannot help but notice there are several ladies about without apparent seats? Should we ask a couple to join us? Let's try a question or two." When a servant comes to pour drinks he asks, "are we too expect two more at our table or are these seats left empty for some other purpose?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2013)

"We have been informed that the two other candidates have been delayed and will not be joining the dinner"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2013)

"Petra walks to the nearest lady and politely bows, "Magus Petra Ecks, at your service, May I seat  you?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2013)

"Petra is it" she replies "I can say it may take a bit for the lord chambine to dust the country dust off of you" at which the others around her laugh.. "But to answer your question"no" you may not


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 21, 2013)

Artemis watches the exchange with a mixture of amusement and sympathy. He doubted that any of the group would have fared better. His thoughts quickly changed to consider the empty seats.

"I wonder what skills and abilities our delayed companions will bring to the group?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2013)

Sigvald watches Petra as well. "If she thinks Petra is covered in country dust, I daresay the lady would die of my dirt" laughs Sigavld. "Looks like out job Gentlemen is to drink!" he says grabbing a drink from a passing servant.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 22, 2013)

"I suggest you go easy on the drink." says Yevas "If we are on trial, we need all our wits about us and getting drunk is a good way to make a fool of yourself." As if to demonstrate this, Yevas carefully nurses his own drink.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2013)

Petra just smiles and returns to the main  group.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> "I suggest you go easy on the drink." says Yevas "If we are on trial, we need all our wits about us and getting drunk is a good way to make a fool of yourself." As if to demonstrate this, Yevas carefully nurses his own drink.





"Don't worry about my cousin Sigvald. He knows many ways to make a fool of himself. Sobriety is rarely a factor one way or the other for him."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2013)

A quarter after 8:00 PM a chorus of trumpets sounds and a herald booms " His Royal Majesty, King Roland Vasa and members of the Royal Family". Those seated rise as from the main doors a procession of individuals begins to walk down the centerway. As they pass members of the court bow until they pass. After what seems a hours, the royal court arrives at the dias and is seated. Some 22 members of the royal family are assembled at the long table on the central dias. Once seated drinks are poured for them and then pages begin circulating with silver goblets containing a dark rich red wine. When everyone is served the King stands up and says "Welcome candidates to our Royal court, may your endeavors be blessed" He then raises his goblet in salute, drains it and places it face down on the table before him. the other royals follow suit as to the members of the court leaving the candidates the only ones who have not responded.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2013)

Sigvald looks at Henry, shrugs, raises his goblet back to the king, drains it and places it face down on the table as well.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 24, 2013)

As the king makes the toast, Yevas watches the nearby courtiers from the corner of his eye. When they start making their own toast, Yevas follows suit, draining his glass and turning it upside down on the table.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2013)

As the royals enter, Henry rises. He tries to put names to the faces from the research he has done on the family. Henry says softly under his breath, "Blessings on your house," and drains the goblet and mimics the king's gesture turning the goblet upside down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2013)

Petra follows suit in all ways: stands at he trumpeting, bows for the passing, seats, drinks an places his goblet face down with a soft thump. he fine wine leaves a smile on his face.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 24, 2013)

Artemis shows his respect to the royal family by following the others and standing while they enter the vast hall. He watches the rest of the room out of the corner of his eye and sits when the others do. 

Clearly there were many customs and protocols to be learned. For now, he would take cues from the others gathered in the room who undoubtedly were more accustomed to such things.

After the King made a toast, drained his goblet, and placed it upside down on the table, others in the room did the same. Assuming it was a social custom he had never heard of, Artemis raised his own goblet, saluted the royal family, made a brief toast to their health and prosperity, and drained it before placing it upside down on the table. It seemed to be a most unusual custom but since he was here, he would be expected to follow whatever strange rituals and customs they had.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 25, 2013)

Theric feels the room's tensions rise in anticipation when the royal family enters the room. He stands at attention when they enter and when they approach their table, he goes down on one knee and bows before them in deference. When the crowds begin mimicking the King's toast he is hesitant. He has nothing wrong with alcohol itself but he was never a fan of drinking it quickly or in great quantity. As the others around him continue the action, he joins in and follows suit.


----------



## kinem (Jul 25, 2013)

Like the others, Narc stands while the royal family enters, and raises his goblet, drinks, and places it face down on the table.

_I wonder if they'll train us in court etiquette._

In the meantime, he looks around the hall to see if there's anyone else he recognizes - particularly Vera, the young woman with whom he'd spent time the previous day.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2013)

Narc does indeed see the young lady in question .. She is standing with four other girls and the can only be sisters they are so similar .

As the toast ends, doors to the side begin to open and a long train of livered servants begin bringing in dish after dish.. Whole fowls in abundance , whole toasted sucklingd and boar , sheep goats even a whole oxe are just a few of tidbits offered.  .  Doon dinner is in full swing and it is only after two hours that the food is remived , fresh spirits brought out and the dancing begins


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2013)

Okay who amoung you is the most attractive .. Make your case


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2013)

ooc: not Petra X


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Deaglan is quite attractive, partly from his looks and partly from his self-confidence and his "ease w/in his own skin." He's never ruffled or frantic, always projects a sense of calm self-assurance. (17 Charisma at level one, which I think is where we are now).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I suspect Henry is not the most attractive member of the group, but perhaps in the top three. He has a 14 Charisma and I described him thus:

Henry is a bookish lad and while schooled in courtly manner and speech he tends to fall back on the course language and manner of the war camps when riled to anger. A strapping well-muscled lad he has yet to get comfortable with a recent growth spurt which has set him towering above most men. His mother’s people were large northmen and his has her blue eyes, fair skin and aristocratic features along with his father’s dark raven hair. He is a well featured lad and could even be called handsome if he could overcome his current awkwardness and stoop shoulder pose. Working with the Bards on stage he has developed an eye for fashion and a sense that clothes are in many ways just costumes. He has a knack for sensing how one’s style enhances the role one is playing. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 29, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
Artemis is probably one of the most attractive members of the group with a 19 charisma at 1st level. He may not have as much confidence in his abilities as the others though. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Charisma is not the same as physical looks. Sigvald is a very handsome man, and has a bit of an exotic look with his fair skin, blond hair and blue eyes. He is not a very good judge of appearances so he wouldn't know where he stands in ranking. He doesn't spend that much time staring at other men.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yevas goes out of his why to groom his "average look", so he's out of the running.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2013)

I figure Petra is rough from having been outside much of his life, so at best ruggedly handsome, just covered with country dust and field manners.


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2013)

ooc: Narc is somewhat handsome, confident and in shape, but not as much as some of the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2013)

Deglan is approached by a handsome young man who says " May i have a dance" and extends his hand. He is impecciable dressed and groomed and reeks of position if not power. He is perhaps 21 or 22


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2013)

The young priest gives the fellow an appraising look and gives a slight smile. *"Hmmm. I make it a rule never to take a dance partner unless I at least know their name . . ."*
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2013)

In response to Deglans comment the young man gives a rougish smile " quite right, my apologies my name is Constatine and may i have this dance .,

While at the same time an older lady perhsps 50 approached sivgid and says " may i"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> In response to Deglans comment the young man gives a rougish smile " quite right, my apologies my name is Constatine and may i have this dance .,
> 
> While at the same time an older lady perhsps 50 approached sivgid and says " may i"




Sigavld makes a start and says "Uh may you what?" he asks with a quizzical look. Sudden realization dawns on him as he looks up at the band and back at the woman. He goes red in the face with embarrassment, but bows low and replies "Actually, may _I _have the pleasure of your company on the dance floor?" he manages to recover, though he is still a little red in the face.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2013)

Laughing the lady says " true but in this instance i am senior and have to be the one to ask the first time. 

Meanwhile a pretty young thing in a pale rose gown attracts yveas eye


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2013)

*"Constantine . . . a fine name. Yes, Constantine, I believe I will dance with you."* He holds out a hand for the young man to precede him. *"Lead on!"*
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2013)

Constatine laughs and says "Capital, new partners are always entertaining" As he leads Deglan to the dance area mumurs and comments as well as a few shocked expressions abound.

A quick glance reveals that indeed all the candidates are being asked to dance by senior members of the court.

Just as the dance begin to start a well dressed young man leads a female in candidate clothes to the floor and begins to dance with her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2013)

Deaglan follows his partner, nodding easily to any in the crowd who make eye contact with him, and takes up the steps of the dance. He allows Constantine to lead, murmuring in the young man's ear as they get far enough into the dance for discrete conversation. *"Well, my lord, now that you've got me in front of everyone, with whom are you toying? Is your true game with me, or am I an arrow aimed at another?"*
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 31, 2013)

Yevas smilies at the young girl but fortunately, before he actually approaches her he notices that its the senior courtiers who are asking the candidates to dance. Shrugging, Yevas waits to see if anyone asks him to dance.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 31, 2013)

Theric is a little above average in looks but he is confident in himself. With his pale skin and jet black hair he may seem somewhat exotic to some.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2013)

Yveas does indeed get asked during the first dance. He is invited by a lady at least 70 years old. Her dress is impeccable. Care to squire an old maid around the floor"

Constatine laughs and says" perhaps i deserved that and for now shall we say both. Best not give the game up when it is just starting. I figured you might wish to be a player?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Laughing the lady says " true but in this instance i am senior and have to be the one to ask the first time.




"Fair enough, I do not yet know all the ways of the court. It would be my pleasure to dance with you" says Sigavld offering his arm. "I am Sigvald, and whom do I have the pleasure of dancing with?"


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 1, 2013)

Artemis watches in amusement as Deglan is asked to dance by a young man. Deglan is a good sport and takes the young man up on his offer. This banquet is turning out to be a most interesting affair indeed. 

Artemis patiently awaits his turn to dance while observing the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2013)

Artermis does not wait long and his amusement at Deglans dance partner spins karma and to his own decision point as to accept or decline the invitation ftom the dashing man in front of him. "I am Joesph and may i have this dance" He is perhaps in his late 20's perhaps 6'3 and 200 pounds of lean muscle.

"Sigvald, I am the dowager duchess of braxton, penelope is my giving name.. Do afyer so many years why does a mirthman venture south.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 1, 2013)

Artemis blushes briefly but quickly recovers. He figures this must be a test of some sort for the new recruits.

"I would be honored to join you in a dance Joseph." he replies in a friendly and somewhat enthusiastic manner. He didn't want to appear too enthusiastic lest someone get the wrong idea about his preferences.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2013)

Joseph leads artemis to the dancing area with a sure stride and unlike the snickers and stares that greeted Deglan and Constantine people give Joseph a wide berth and keep neutral expressions. With a skilled twirl joseph spins artemis around catches him in a lite embrace and they begin to dance . " so besides the candidacy why come south


----------



## Fenris (Aug 1, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> "Sigvald, I am the dowager duchess of braxton, penelope is my giving name.. Do afyer so many years why does a mirthman venture south.




"Well Penelope," begins Sigavld leading the dowager in a vigorous, if not completely technically correct dance "Part of the treaty Njora has with Car-Ni-Micar is that is will provide five of their most talented young people to serve as retainers when the King calls for them. There was a competition for the spots, it is a great honor to earn a position. So among the other candidates are four countrymen, a skald, a craftsman - I think a blacksmith won this time, a lightfoot warrior, and myself who won and represents the warrior caste of vikings."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2013)

"You a warrior surly not" she says "one of those rough brutes with a mighty sword "


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2013)

Meanwhile, Theric is asked to dance by a pretty young lass perhsps 20 or so.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 1, 2013)

"I would be honored to dance with a lovely lady such as yourself." Theric leads her to the dance area and they begin. He can tell that she is much more practiced than he is and she is able to compensate for his lack thereof. "My name is Theric Kort, and who might you be?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2013)

" i am madeline and its a pleasure to meet uou"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> "You a warrior surly not" she says "one of those rough brutes with a mighty sword "




Sigvald laughed "Yes I am. Mighty sword, mighty shield. Axe and spear, ship and fire, blood and iron. I am a warrior born and bred. And please don't call me Shirely, my name is Sigvald" he jokes


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 2, 2013)

"I would be delighted mi lady." says Yevas as he leads her to the dance floor. "My I be so bold as to ask with whom I have the pleasure." he smiles at the slight Double entendre.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 3, 2013)

Artemis was unsure what Joseph's intentions were but decided to play along for now. He still believed that this was all part of some test for the candidates.

"Well Joseph, my name is Artemis Nava. Essentially my only reason for traveling here is the candidacy. My father feels that it will help build character. He is a member of the army as are my brothers. Army life was not for me. Tell me about yourself Joseph. You are a very good dancer kind sir."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Constatine laughs and says, "Perhaps i deserved that; for now shall we say both? Best not give the game up when it is just starting. I figured you might wish to be a player?"




"I might at that . . . for self-preservation if nothing else. I've got a feeling I'm swimming in waters over my head here, and there are sharks about. I'd rather be one of them than in with the minnows."
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 3, 2013)

Narc looks on with some amusement as the others are asked to dance, wondering if he will be asked as well. _This court is most impressive ... yet self-absorbed, it seems._


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2013)

Narc's musings are indeed put on hold as an solid young lady ask him to dance...

Constatine breaks into laughter which causes others to direct their attention once again to their dance.."Sharks..perhaps one or two  but the rest i am sure you will find to be guppies...still can be dangerous water." The dance ends soon and he says "May i call on you sometime"

Joseph and Artermies engage in pleseant conversation and atrermis discovers that Joseph apparently has some sort of military function but he is not that specific other than the comment he has been in service since he was 13. The conversation to his surpise is very pleseant and the dance soon comes to an end at which time Joseph thanks him and move on.

Yves is told that her name is MaryBeth and she almost makes him blush when she replies "To play this game well sir you have to have a proper set of stones"   the dance ends and like the others MaryBeth moves on to another dance.

Madeline leaves Theric as well after a nice dance and pleseant chat. 

"Well shirley" the lady replies..should it get to warm for a northmn here in the south I do know of some cooler spots I could show you so as to endure the upcoming summer"..The dance ends and Sigvlad is left on the floor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Constatine breaks into laughter which causes others to direct their attention once again to their dance.."Sharks...perhaps one or two  but the rest I am sure you will find to be guppies...still, it can be dangerous water." The dance ends soon and he says "May I call on you sometime?"




Deaglan's mouth quirks up in a slight smile. "You may. And if I should take it in mind to call on _you_, where would I find you? And would I be warmly received?"
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2013)

"Yes you may if I am ever at home" "perhaps the best place would be in my apartments here in the palace complex and he gives Deglan the number..As to the other it depends on the nature of the call..i can be a moody bastard..


----------



## kinem (Aug 6, 2013)

ooc: Does 'solid' mean 'heavy' here?

"Sure" Narc smiles and accepts the offer to dance. "I am Narciso Trentson, here for the candidacy. And you?"

He has not danced often - his father's court prefers sport to dance - so he's a bit nervous, but manages all right.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes it does but more big boned than fat

I am marge and i live here in the capital


----------



## kinem (Aug 7, 2013)

"Nice to meet you Marge. So have you been at the court long? What is your role here?" Narc asks her.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 7, 2013)

I have no role other than being my fathers daughter she says.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay lets move the individual chats to the threads...

The dance continues until well past 4 am at which time it closes with great fanfare. The entire court seems to remain until it ends.

That morning at 6:30 am the party is woke up and told to assemble in thirty minutes for breakfeast and your days assignments


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2013)

After two hours sleep Henry rolls from bed with a groan. His youth spend in military camps gives him some experience with late nights and early mornings, but it is still painful. He hits the shower, drinks water and throws on a uniform and drags himself to breakfast in just under 30 minutes. He manages a nod, but no words for his fellows.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2013)

*ungh* two hours sleep was never fun. But at least it was in a bed, though it was alone. He rolls out, bathes quickly, dons his uniform and heads in.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 8, 2013)

Artemis groans as he reluctantly gets out of bed.

"I hope we are allowed more rest in the future." he comments to no one in particular. 

He quickly washed a bit before finishing up with a quick spell cast to eliminate the remaining grit and grime. After throwing on his uniform and combing his hair, he scooped up his sleeping feline and headed out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2013)

Deaglan rises - very reluctantly - after his meager two hours of rest, brushes the dirty sock from his mouth with a bit of soda and salt, pulls his long hair back into its customary ponytail, dons his uniform and drags his tired arse out for breakfast. After nourishment and plenty of black coffee, he feels almost up for morning assignments and makes his way to his station.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 8, 2013)

"Wha ...?" It takes Narc several minutes to fully wake. He washes up, wriggles into his uniform, and heads out just in time.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 8, 2013)

Yevas drags himself out of bed and into the shower. After a 5 minute cold shower, he dresses and downs two cups of coffee. After which he is ready for breakfast and his assignment.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 10, 2013)

Theric rolls out of bed and forces himself to his feet. He's had many a late night and even early mornings, but almost never together. He promises himself to find a way to lessen his need for sleep using magic. A highly useful thing, at least in his current state of mind. Luckily he was light on the alcohol the night before. He'd hate to be one of the others right now. The liquor was flowing freely. 

He cleans up quickly using a spell and gets his uniform on, more magic cleans it and removes the wrinkles. He then quickly combs his hair and heads out with the others at the appointed time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 13, 2013)

Breakfeast is simple, hard bread, cheese and a thin beef soup. As the party eats with the other candidates a young man address the crowd. "Candidates, your training commences today. Each morning at 5 am of the next month you will assembly in this hall for educational lession regarding the court script, basic protocol and reading instructions. After breafeast at 7:00 am you have 30 minutes to make it your assigned sections weekly roataion. The first six weeks you will spend one week each in the stables, the kitchens, the gardens, the armory, the chamberlins office and the houshold staff. There you will become familar with the function of each while we learn your appitude.

Are there any questions?  Good seeing none we will see you at your appointted places.

The next six weeks go by in a hazy way. You assembly at 5 each morning and are dimissed around 10 each night from your duties. Every 7 day you are giving a day off to rest and take care of personal matters.

Actions


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2013)

Magus Ecks on the 7 day: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 14, 2013)

Yevas hates the next six weeks. It is not so much the early starts and the late nights or the hard work; after all he is a fit, young man. No, it the mind numbing boredom of the tasks. In fact before the end of the first day, he starts work on a couple of personal projects to alleviate the tedium. Firstly he starts constructing an embryonic intelligence gathering network. As he only has his stipend he can't afford to pay anyone. Instead he: make friends or at least acquaintances, decides who he can trust and who he can't and determines who he can use as the basis of a cell. Secondly he sets out to gather as much of the palace gossip as possible.

On his days off he visits his family and has dinner. After the first day, he feels sorry for his companions who are far from home. So he invites them to dinner two at a time. 







*OOC:*


Guys let me know, who accepts and who declines.







[sblock=Dinner at the Rees']The Rees' live comfortable but are not wealthy. The meal itself is a fairly standard three course meal, with wine and a good brandy to finish.

Over the course of the meal it is revealed that Mr Rees is a senior civil servant, Yevas' two brothers work for him and that the Rees family has served the kingdom forever. Unfortunately Yevas himself is the black sheep of the family and just isn't suitable for the family business. (Yevas mentions this with pride, whilst his father bristles) Any attempt to find out what exactly the Rees' do, is meet with a almost undetectable change of subject.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2013)

Henry is comfortable enough with the educational lessons having a sound educational background already and the stables and the armory find him equally at home having spent his youth in the camps of the horse guards. Even the chamberlain's office would not be too far from his experience or aptitude, but his large size and occasional clumsiness will no doubt make the household duties a real challenge. The kitchens and the gardens are new to him, but his size and strength may be more useful than burdensome here at least. He applies himself to whatever task he is given like the good soldier he was raised to be. 

Like Magus the first day off is spend in serious rest. But by the second 7th day Henry is interested in getting out. Is up and out earlier to visit family and his servant and then returns and floats the idea of hitting the local taverns to his suite mates. "Any of you got the energy left to see if there is any sport to be had in the local alehouses?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Breakfeast is simple, hard bread, cheese and a thin beef soup. As the party eats with the other candidates a young man address the crowd. "Candidates, your training commences today. Each morning at 5 am of the next month you will assembly in this hall for educational lession regarding the court script, basic protocol and reading instructions. After breafeast at 7:00 am you have 30 minutes to make it your assigned sections weekly roataion. The first six weeks you will spend one week each in the stables, the kitchens, the gardens, the armory, the chamberlins office and the houshold staff. There you will become familar with the function of each while we learn your appitude.
> 
> Are there any questions?  Good seeing none we will see you at your appointted places.
> 
> ...






ghostcat said:


> Yevas hates the next six weeks. It is not so much the early starts and the late nights or the hard work; after all he is a fit, young man. No, it the mind numbing boredom of the tasks. In fact before the end of the first day, he starts work on a couple of personal projects to alleviate the tedium. Firstly he starts constructing an embryonic intelligence gathering network. As he only has his stipend he can't afford to pay anyone. Instead he: make friends or at least acquaintances, decides who he can trust and who he can't and determines who he can use as the basis of a cell. Secondly he sets out to gather as much of the palace gossip as possible.
> 
> On his days off he visits his family and has dinner. After the first day, he feels sorry for his companions who are far from home. So he invites them to dinner two at a time.
> 
> ...



Petra runs the gammit for the first run but sees danger in repetitious service. He makes a mental exorcise of the work to memorize faces seen at all stations. He tries to look for any peculiar activity.

When invited to the Rees estate, he accepts, but brings up no mention or question of the family involvement with the royal service.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2013)

Deaglan uses the weeks of training to learn new things - during his rotations he does his best to fully engage himself in the tasks to which he's detailed, and spends his evenings with whatever suite-mates are around. He eagerly takes Henry up on his offer of a night of carousing, and Yevas on his offer of a family dinner.

He proves to be an engaging conversationalist, adept at keeping the topic on hosts and adroit at making this subtle.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 16, 2013)

Narc is not partial to labor, but he is sufficiently used to it that he carries out his duties without problems, hoping that after the initial period assignments will get more interesting.

On his days off he goes to town to relax. He also tries to find Vera and ask her out again.

He does take up Yevas' and Henry's offers. At the Rees', he does try to find out what they actually do, though somehow doesn't quite find out.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 16, 2013)

Artemis is not used to doing so much physical work. After all, that's why his parents hired servants. Still, if the others could do it, he figured so could he. Besides, he didn't want to disappoint his father again. During the next 6 weeks, he worked hard and fell fast asleep each night from exhaustion. On the 7th day, he slept in before heading out into the city. He enjoyed meeting the people and getting to know a little about their lives. 

As for his chores, he found he really liked working in the kitchens and gardens. The armory was okay but not really in his interests. Sure, he knew what some of the different weapons were, thanks to his father, and even knew how to use a few, but they really held little interest to him. Helping the household staff was interesting. Sweeping, mopping, dusting, and all that got tiresome quickly but the staff were quite interesting. They heard much of the court gossip and saw many things which they needed to keep secret. It was not unusual for a maid to walk in on a member of the royal family in a compromising position. 

The stables were nasty. Artemis could ride a horse if needed but he had no interest in their grooming, feeding, or cleaning. He understood the need for all of it, of course, but if given the choice, would avoid the stables completely.

The Chamberlain's office was interesting and enlightening. The office was responsible for overseeing the entire household. They made sure that tasks were assigned, appointments made, dinners and special events scheduled, and oversaw the finances. 

After the six long, grueling weeks, Artemis decided if given a choice of positions within the household, he would prefer the kitchens or gardens. 

During the six weeks, he was surprised to be invited by Yevas to dinner with his family. Artemis gratefully accepts and is thankful for the excellent meal.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 17, 2013)

Theric takes to his tasks with little trouble. The morning lessons went smoothly if a bit dull. Most of it he already knew but the court protocol was helpful. He is able to get through the long days with monotonous chores by putting his mind to work on other tasks while his body is busy. He worked through some of the books he had read, worked out details of his magical studies, and planned projects he expected to work on in his workshop. When interacting with others he tries to learn their name and faces, getting to know them. Being friendly with the staff can have all sorts of benefits. He also keeps his ears open for potential information that might be useful. At night he writes information down in his journal, saving the sketches for his day off between appointments. 

Starting in the stables got the worst over from the beginning. Working with the animals wasn't a problem. He had ridden before and learning to take care of the horses would come in handy for any later travel that may come. The bad part was from mucking stables. There were enough people working that he only had to do it once, but that was more than enough. He particularly enjoyed spending time with Storm, a beautiful heavy horse that loved apples. He was incredibly well trained and the grooming left his coat as smooth as silk. 

The kitchens were not a problem, he had done a little basic cooking before and took this oppotunity to expand his knowledge. Knowing how to cook can always come in handy. Even basic things can get you by in many circumstances. His manual dexterity got him the job of cutting vegetables which he was able to finish quickly and cleanly. It usually got him out of the job of washing dishes. Sampling some of the leftovers was a treat.

In the gardens Theric got to see many of the things that were prepared in the kitchens. Having helped cook them, he pretty much knew which of the vegetables were ready to be picked. Weeding, picking, cleaning, and a little bit of planting was most of the job but it went by quickly. This was where he met Alida, one of the permanent gardeners, new to the job. She had studied nature with those who practice druidic magic. She was considering learning actual magic and they had long talks about the nature of magic while working. Even after moving on to other duties he would sometimes come back to talk to her and she would give him an apple for Storm. 

The armory was the assignment that Theric worried about the most but it turned out to be mostly cleaning and maintaining the equipment. Having crafted or helped craft various weapons and armor before it wasn't a bad job. Some of the military men being trained there needed help getting their armor on, which he would do. And sometimes he was able to spend a little time watching the weapons training sessions. Not for him, but still interesting to watch.

Being stationed in the chamberlain's office was more his element. There was lots of paperwork and numbers. These were things he was very adept at due to his magical training. He was praised on his penmanship and was used to double check calculations at times. He marveled at how much effort was required to manage the entire royal family. He was reluctant to leave the somewhat familiar setting to move on to the final assignment. 

Working with the household staff was mostly cleaning, dusting, and putting things away. The palace is huge and there are many parts that spend most of the time unused. These areas must be maintained so that they can be ready at a moment's notice. Laundry was a near constant process as well. With so many servants and workers there was always something to clean up. This was also the group with the most gossip. They had eyes and ears everywhere. He noticed some of them paying a little too much interest in what the royal family was doing and saying. Some of these just wanted more gossip to talk about, but others kept what they learned quiet. Most likely to earn some coin on the side. 

On his days off, Theric spends time with some of the people he had met on his assignments. Some were serving like him, but others were permanent staff. He accepts the offer given by Yevas and visits his family. He thinks he detects some deflection about the family trade but has no problem talking about his family instead. Because he only has a few hours each week available, he only works on some small projects in his workshop. Mostly painting or drawing with a little bit of woodwork as well. 

The time goes by both slowly and quickly. He uses these assignments as an opportunity to expand on his varied  knowledge and learn how to be more self sufficient.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> On his days off he visits his family and has dinner. After the first day, he feels sorry for his companions who are far from home. So he invites them to dinner two at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: Henry would accept.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry for the delay bday weekend and all then catch up at work.

Having completed the first six weeks the party in disgruntled to find no one scored higher than(Performs as expected ) on their initial evaluations. Much to their dismay the entire six weeks is repeated only this time with longer hours, more complex tasks and often unobtainable expectations. At the end of the second period 10 candidates resign. Actions during the period?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2013)

More determined then ever, Petra works an extra hour per day, even working on 7 day.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 23, 2013)

_Oh. So they are playing that game are they. A war of attrition. Well they are not going to win with me._ thinks Yevas and he throws himself at his tasks more determined than ever. He is still bored although the new tasks prove to be marginally more interesting and he ends up actually exerting himself.

Yevas still keeps on with his private projects and his visits home. Although the extra workload means he doesn't make much progress.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2013)

Henry is disappointed in his average performance, but the increased workload keeps him too busy to feel sorry for himself. He throws himself into the work trying his best against the high expectations. After a week of beating his head against the wall a new plan begins to form. Seeing that some of the expectations are unobtainable his mind turns to ways to beat the system. Clearly, some out of the box thinking is in order. He looks for ways to push the boundaries without crossing the line into open defiance or misconduct, but none the less finding an out when he can. Clever misunderstandings and interpretations of his instructions to get out of clearly impossible tasks combined with going over and above on the tasks he can complete is the order of the day. On other occasions partially completing tasks in a way that makes the ridiculousness of the unobtainable expectations manifest will serve.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2013)

*Deaglan MacBranain: Aasimar Priest of Nethys*

[section]Deaglan ponders the meaning of his average "grades" on the first six weeks of his tenure, and decides that average performance on average tasks is about right. He goes about his next six weeks with the same patience and tenacity as he did the first, fitting himself in with the other grooms and servants until - while he's "on duty" at least - he's virtually indistuishible from them.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2013)

When Narc first realizes how hard the tasks are, he considers dropping out, but he doesn't want to let his father think him a failure, so he perseveres. _My talents are in magic ... when do I get to do that? Too bad I can't learn that damned cleanup spell!_

Then he remembers how the candidates were honored on the feast day. _This must be some kind of test._ Determined to see it through, he works harder. On his days off he still manages to go out on the town and date Vera, though only for a few hours.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 26, 2013)

Artemis is confused when the candidates are told their performance thus far was merely average. It didn't seem possible. Granted, there were some tasks he felt he had performed better than others but to be graded merely average? 

Well, he wasn't about to quit and show his father that he really was nothing but a loser and a failure. During the next six weeks, he tried harder and paid attention more at the tasks he had little interest in.

On his one day off, he rested as much as possible and wrote home and to his girlfriend, whom he missed very much.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Theric goes about his tasks again. This time he uses his knowledge from the first time around to make in any way he possibly can to be more efficient and to make his job easier. He uses every tool at his disposal, his wide range of knowledge (some engineering could be put to use here), his magic (a "third" hand can be very useful), his keen mind (rearranging the method _this_ way would make things a lot easier), and his mild social skills (if we all work as a team, this will go much faster), to find better and faster ways to do anything possible. Work smarter, not harder. 

As always he is still keeping his eyes and ears open for anything important. Trying to get feel for the personalities and capabilities of the others serving with him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2013)

At the end of the second six week period the candidates are informed that they will be giving a extended weekend pass from thursday at noon till the following monday at noon. In recongition of your efforts and hard work each is giving the sum of 20 gold pieces to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2013)

Thrilled with the prospect of a long weekend and a little coin Henry can barely contain his excitement. He makes top speed to the baths and eagerly sheds his uniform and gets into civilian clothes. He looks to his fellows. "Anybody up for hitting the town?"


----------



## kinem (Aug 30, 2013)

"Sure!" Narc is as eager for a break as Henry, and takes a short nap to start things off.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2013)

[section]"Sounds great, Henry!" Deaglan's acceptance is a surprise . . . he's not been one to talk about partying, and his demeanor is typically somewhat more stoic that that of the others. Nevertheless, he cleans up nicely and is ready to go when the others are.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2013)

Taken by surprise at suddenly been given a free weekend and not fancying spending it with his parents, Yevas is at a bit of a loose end. So he jumps at Henry's suggestion. "Count me in." he says


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 1, 2013)

Artemis was tired from working long hours these past several weeks. Finally they were given extra time off. He had planned on spending the time resting but one of the others, Henry, had insisted he join several of the others for a trip into the city. 

While Artemis was tempted to decline the offer, he reasoned that getting to know the others better might be in his best interests. If he was going to be spending most of his time with his fellow candidates, then he should put some effort into getting to know them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry for the delay , job promotion and two people on FMLA  sucks..

The weekend goes better than expected for everyone. It seems as if everything touched is golden and has the most positve outcome (within reason..feel free to private thread your adventure here). Returning back to the palace they are suprised to find that a feast has been called to celebrate their achievment of surviing the first 12 week. Dress is to be non formal and it is set on the Monday night after their return with a suprise holiday of Monday thrown into the extended weekend. Passess are granted for you to access most areas of the palace that you do not normally have access to.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2013)

The Monday Holiday is a huge blessing for Henry after a weekend of excess. After a modest lunch consisting mostly of water and tea. He feels up to playing his fiddle a bit and then becomes restless and decides to explore a few of the formerly off-limits areas of the palace. He would be most interested in finding places of historical significants he's read about within the palace and libraries.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2013)

Early Monday, Petra Ecks spends it in the combat practice yard, the spends a good hour in a hot bath. As he scrubs himself clean then prestidigitates his dress uniform, cleaning the dirt and freshening up to remove any possible field odors and when he gets out he dons his uniform. He wanders about the palace in the newly allowed areas to memorize it. He figures it is a test to see how the candidates spend their free time and chances to learn new areas.

With his dress sword at his side and his hands behind his back in parade fasion he walks bout. he nods to in greetings to all he meets, and gives a verbal greeting to those will speak to him.


----------



## kinem (Sep 27, 2013)

_This is more like it! I knew the assignments would change for the better._

Narc arranged a date with Vera via his hawk Sahdzi, and took her to a tavern recommended by one of the other candidates, where the halfling chef served up dishes he'd never heard of but that certainly tasted good.

He also explores the palace and trades tales with the other candidates, getting to know them better.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2013)

[section]Deaglan takes full advantage of the "hall pass," and gives the palace as thorough a going over as time and the permit allow - possible even pushing the bounds of the permit a litte (just a little) if he sees a chance to do so and get away clean. The time he's not exploring he'll spend with the other candidates.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2013)

If Petra runs into Deaglan wandering the palace, he will chat and trade notes.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 29, 2013)

Yevas enjoys his weekend, even though he doesn't spend any of it in his own bed. Still he come Monday morning, he is sufficiently relaxed to spend his free day in wondering round the bits of the palace that are usually off limits even though he didn't actually have any particular destination in mind.

If Yevas sees any of the others wondering around he will compare notes and see if they are any interesting bits he has missed.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 30, 2013)

Artemis enjoyed his weekend with his fellow candidates. Good food, good drink, and good conversation. It was a welcome break from the weeks of unending work at the palace. 

Come Monday morning, he was pleasantly surprised to find they had been granted the privilege of another day off. Like a few of the others, he spent the time exploring the palace and the grounds, taking the time to enjoy it while he could. He make careful mental note of the things he saw and the people he spoke with. He asked many questions of the people he met. He wanted to know what they like and disliked about their positions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2013)

The extra day off is really without incident as the entire palace is getting ready for several major feast to occur at the same time. To say that the kitchens are in an uproar would be understating. 

Wandering the hallways it appears as if more and more of the royal apartments are now being filled as far off nobility arrive at the palace.

Dinner arrives and right off the bat the toast start. Withing 20 minutes each of you realize you have had no less than 8 full cups of a delicious white wine that is almost like drinking water.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2013)

After the weekends excesses, the wine is hitting Henry pretty hard in the gut and he asks a servant for some water or tea as well. _It would be most embarrassing to hurl this feast back at the hosts_ he thinks as he reels a bit. He does his best to stand up straight for the toasts and look dignified.


----------



## kinem (Oct 5, 2013)

"This wine tasty" Narc notes. "Wha ... do you drink ... it's too much to think all this?"


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 10, 2013)

As the toasts go on and people drink more and more wine, Yevas' paranoia kicks in. _Its almost as if they are deliberately trying to get us drunk_ he thinks. Whereupon he consciously tries to minimise his intake without appearing to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2013)

Petra takes sips to appear as drinking the same as every one else. He knows he can't keep up this rate, otherwise.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 11, 2013)

Artemis enjoys the pleasant tasting wine. Almost without thinking he downs several goblets full. While he is accustomed to drinking wine at home, he consciously slows his intake and makes sure he eats some of the appetizers and bread along with the wine to minimize the effects. At one point during a brief lull, he makes a toast to those at his table.

"A toast to hard work and good friends! May we never run out of either!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2013)

[section]Deaglan does his best to moderate his drinking so that he won't become _too_ drunk. He's not entirely successful, but he does manage to stay sober enough he'll not make too great a fool of himself.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
[sblock=Level 01]
*Infiltrator 01*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +06 (+1 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +08

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Judgement (1/Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Level 01: 02/02
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 07]
*Infiltrator 05/Chameleon 02*
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +05 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08 (+5 vs Forcing Truth/Detecting Lies, +2 vs Charm/Compulsion)

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +12, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Bane (5/5 Rounds per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Corruption Resistance (7 Hrs/Day - Cast each day immediately prior to First Activity)
*Special Abilities:* Detect Alignment (At-Will)
*Special Abilities:* Judgement (2/2 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Stealth Pool (7/7 per Day)
*Special Abilities:* Sudden Shift (7/7 per Day)

*Prayers Available*
Orisons: Unlimited, Lvl 01: 05/05, Lvl 02: 03/03
*  Orisons:* Brand, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Sift
*1st Level:* Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Interrogation, Unerring Weapon
*2st Level:* Blistering Invective, Distressing Tone, Perceive Cues
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 17, 2013)

Theric starts out with gusto but after the third drink he begins getting tipsy. He realizes that this may go on for some time. Knowing that he is not accustomed to this level of drinking he then begins slowing down and taking precautions so that he doesn't become completely inebriated. He begins using his glass as a prop, creating an illusionary animals to interact with it. A tiny donkey takes a drink from it, a monkey climbs and swings on it, a fish can be seen swimming around and jumping out of it into the air. This is an attempt to distract people from the fact that he is not drinking as much as the others. After the eighth drink he is thankful for those precautions because otherwise he would be completely unconscious by now.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2013)

The new girl, that has arrived recently, is also present at the table. Kyra is a petite woman with a slender and willowy figure. She appears rather frail, due to her small frame and lack of strength, but her moves are lithe and graceful. Her raven-black hair is worn long and open, going down to her waist, and her beautiful green eyes give her an air of mystery.

She has been quite susceptible to the wine and thus notices that it was quite a bit heavier than it had appeared while drinking it. Feeling a little tipsy now, she leans back in her chair and uses her hand to fan some air over her face, which is graced by an apologetic smile while doing so.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 19, 2013)

The event seems to drag on for an extremely long time, looking around Theric wonders when they will move on from the excessive drinking to other celebratory activities. He continues to try his best at holding his own and the evening progresses.


----------

